# Rob Siegel "The Hack Mechanic" memoir coming in 2013



## thehackmechanic (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting this, Tim. I really appreciate it.

--Rob


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

You're welcome!

Tim


----------



## thehackmechanic (Apr 11, 2009)

*Memoirs of a Hack Mechanic Book Update*

Hi everyone. If it's not too shameless a self-promotion, I wanted to provide an update on the status of the book. Bentley Publishers is very close to having a publication date and the ability to pre-order. They've set up a Facebook page for the book where you can "like" The Hack Mechanic and check on the publication date and my speaking schedule. The FB link is:

www.facebook.com/MemoirsOfAHackMechanicByRobSiegel

For these early speaking engagements, since the book isn't out yet, Bentley is setting up a system where, if you come hear me speak, and take a photo of the two of us and post it to the FB page, and then order the book from the Bentley web site, Bentley will cross-reference the pic with your order and have me sign your copy before it goes out.

Thanks!

--Rob


----------

